# Please pray for my infant daughter!!!!



## tarheelboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would like everyone who see this to keep my 4 week old baby girl in there prayers.  We found out a couple of days ago that she may have a genetic disorder called Galactosemia.  It is the bodies inability to process galactose once it enters the blood stream.  It can be very, very serious if left untreated.  There is no medication to treat it only diet.  She will have eat galactose free foods for the rest of her life.  This means no chocolate, birthday cake, pretty much all the fun things children love.  Absolutely no dairy, or anything containing dairy.  Even some fruits and vegetables contain galactose, ie tomatoes.  

      Effects of untreated cases are mental retardation, enlarged liver, and cataracts.  The most severe being death.  Very heart breaking.

     Good new is, the first test was borderline, so they took more blood to retest.  Hopefully with the grace of God she will be ok.  Thanks for all of your prayers.

Tarheelboy


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 9, 2007)

Tarheel, prayers are sent bud


----------



## Sharpshooter (Dec 9, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hate to hear that....Praying that your little lady is fine..


----------



## DavidW (Dec 9, 2007)

Prayers for great test results.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 9, 2007)

sending prayers


----------



## gradygirl (Dec 9, 2007)

I can understand how you feel with a baby being sick. I will definetly pray for you and your family. And pray that god places his hands on the baby and you for energy to fight this. 

Prayers sent!


----------



## tcward (Dec 9, 2007)

Prayer is sent. Have faith in God!


----------



## jp328 (Dec 9, 2007)

Prayers are sent for the little princess.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 9, 2007)

you have mine!!! F 1


----------



## CAL (Dec 9, 2007)

Hold to ya faith Brother and remember God knew of this before anyone.Prayers for good news and that your little girl is fine.May God have the Glory!Keep us posted as we ask for Healing Power!


----------



## ssroadrunner (Dec 10, 2007)

we are all praying for you, keep your eyes on the lord.


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 10, 2007)

Praying that your daughter will be healed by the grace of God.  Have faith my friend.


----------



## trumpdriver (Dec 10, 2007)

May God's healing take place.


----------



## Carp (Dec 10, 2007)

On the way


----------



## RATTLER (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers Sent  May God Bless This Child And Your Family


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Baby Girl*

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2007)

My Prayers are added as well. May God Bless your little girl.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers sent... I hope your little bundle will be okay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Islander (Dec 10, 2007)

will keep your little princess in our prayers as well as your family  stay strong dont give up hope   andy....


----------



## Jasper (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers sent... and if it soothes you any... my grandmother had it, and lived to be 82 years old.  Car wreck is what ended up getting her, but I bet she would have made 100.  She just could not have the things you mentioned... but that's not always a bad thing.  She was always in great shape.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolutely you have them


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers are sent for your little angel.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers and best wishes for your baby girl >>.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2007)

Many prayers sent for your little girl.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayer sent up


----------



## DDD (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers sent!!  Keep us updated!!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Dec 10, 2007)

May God bless your baby and your family, and everyone on this forum who has prayed for you!!!


----------



## chinquapin (Dec 10, 2007)

prayers sent!!  Hope it all turns out well


----------



## lesli1105 (Dec 10, 2007)

May God bless your little angel and your entire family.  I hope you all get good results and have a truly Blessed Christmas!


----------



## whitworth (Dec 10, 2007)

*Galactosemia*

I found these sites on the internet.  Perhaps they can be useful.  Other parents had a similar health problem with their child.  


genetic disorder called Galactosemia


http://www.galactosemia.com/

http://www.galactosemia.org/student-research.asp


http://www.galactosemiasupport.org/index.html

of the Southern States (GFSS)
"Supporting Galactosemic families  
in the southern states"


http://www.rarediseases.org/search/rdbdetail_abstract.html?disname=Galactosemia

NORD National Organizations for Rare Disorders


http://www.healthcentral.com/ency/408/000366.html


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 10, 2007)

*Prayers sent....*

Your family and daughter will be in our thoughts and prayers....keep us posted!  Good Luck and stay strong....with the power of prayer and GOD....anything is possible!


----------



## brofoster (Dec 10, 2007)

You know you have my prayers man!


----------



## Goatwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

*Prayers*

May God Bless your little one and your family.  Hang in there and be strong for her.  Please keep us posted .  We are praying for a miracle this holiday season.


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers Lifted For The Little One And Family


----------



## tarheelboy (Dec 11, 2007)

*Thank You*

To everyone who posted and prayed, "Thank You!"  I hope in the next day or so we will find out the results.  Just learned today from my wifes best friend who is a Nutritionist that breast feeding the baby is very bad.  The Dr's have told us to continue giving her breast milk that it is ok.  They told my wife to stay on a galactose free diet, and her milk would be ok.  Our friend told us that, that was absurd.  There is no way to eliminate the galactose in breast milk.  Well my wife started her on soy formula today and the baby responded well to it.  I can't wait to talk to the Dr's.  Sometimes I feel that the Army health care is not what it should be.

Tarheelboy


----------



## LLove (Dec 11, 2007)

as forrest would say "sometimes there just aren't enough rocks" 
Keep your head up, your little girl needs you now more than ever and you have a wealth of support here anytime you need it. She'll be in our prayers


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2007)

Prayers sent for your precious little girl.


----------



## Sadie (Dec 11, 2007)

Prayer sent!


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 11, 2007)

*your baby*

prayer sent


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 11, 2007)

Prayers sent also.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers sent for a long,healthy life for your baby.


----------



## tarheelboy (Dec 17, 2007)

*Update!!!!!!*

Just wanted to let everyone know, the Dr called back and the test results were neg.  Prais God!!!!!  Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## jkdodge (Dec 17, 2007)

Tarheel, Hey brother just wanted to let you know I will keep you're daughter in my Prayers. I beleive in the power of prayer and it says that where two or more are gathered and in agreement that he will answer. I pray that god places his angles around your family and shows you strength when needed. God bless you!


----------



## RATTLER (Dec 17, 2007)

Still Praying For Gods Child


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayer sent to the great Healer!


----------



## duckblaster (Dec 18, 2007)

*Prayers*

God Bless her.


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 18, 2007)

prayers offered again for the little one(i got 2 of my own)


----------



## Country Road (Dec 19, 2007)

Prayers sent hope everything turns out okay and that you, mom, and little one will all be comforted during this time


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Absolutely, prayers sent!


----------



## G Duck (Dec 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for your little girl and your family


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2007)

tarheelboy said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know, the Dr called back and the test results were neg.  Prais God!!!!!  Thank you all for the prayers.



YAY!!


----------



## bubbadawg (Dec 30, 2007)

*prayers sent*

My son has celiac and has to eat gluten free foods. It's a lifelong condition. While it is not life threatening ,until we knew what is was we spent alot of time on our knees in prayer. Prayers got us through that and prayers will get you through as well. God is the great healer and I pray he sends his healing powers to you and yours.

Bubbadawg


----------



## Headshot (Dec 30, 2007)

Added my prayers to those already sent.  Hope she continues to do well!


----------



## 97Stroker (Dec 30, 2007)

Hope she stays healthy. Here's to her havin a long, healthy life. Prayers sent


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 30, 2007)

God bless your little girl, and I will pray for her and you.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Dec 30, 2007)

My friends daughter was diagnosed with the same thing at 6 weeks old. She is now a 23 year old beautiful young lady.
There is all kinds of special dietary products available so she can have birthday cake and all the other things kids enjoy.

Praying for your family.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Jan 1, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 2, 2008)

Prayers are sent


----------



## Slewfoot (Mar 2, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent!


----------



## Bruz (Mar 2, 2008)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## Ga crossbow (Mar 2, 2008)

*prayers*

prayers sent...


----------

